# How many of u have a graphics card with pixel shader 2.0 +



## imgame (Sep 30, 2004)

oky ...
so 3dmark05 is out and minimum requirements to run it quite tough for indian end users ...

but even though who fullfills  system RAM requirement (512 MB)the question comes  how good is their graphics card...?

minimum requirements to run 3dmark05 is:

    * x86 compatible processor with MMX support, 2000MHz
    * 512MB system memory
    * 400MB of hard disk space
    * DirectX9 generation graphics card with support for Pixel Shader(PS) 2.0 or higher
    * Microsoft Windows 2000 or XP operating system
    * DirectX9.0c or later 

now matter of score only come when we have a card with PS 2.0+

now as this is graphics intensive  benchmark (but a real world gaming one,unlike their previous ones).....we need to know know about  graphics card that support PS 2.0+...what are these cards and how many users in india possess them or atleast how many in this fourum has these cards....

cards that have  PS 2.0+ are (easiest way to find out it  whether ur card support DX 9.0 or not ?)

* ATI:*

VPU->pixel shader version supported


Radeon 9500 "I"->2.0
Radeon 9500 "L"->2.0
Radeon 9500 Pro->2.0
Radeon 9550 SE->2.0
Radeon 9550->2.0
Radeon 9550 XT->2.0
Radeon 9600 SE->2.0
Radeon 9600->2.0
Radeon 9600 Pro->2.0
AIW Radeon 9600 Pro->2.0
Radeon 9600XT->2.0
AIW Radeon 9600XT->2.0
Radeon 9700->2.0
Radeon 9700 Pro->2.0
AIW Radeon 9700 Pro->2.0
Radeon 9800 XL->2.0
Radeon 9800 SE 128-bit->2.0
Radeon 9800 SE 256-bits->2.0
Radeon 9800->2.0
Radeon 9800 Pro 128-bits->2.0
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB->2.0
Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB->2.0
AIW Radeon 9800 Pro->2.0
Radeon 9800XT->2.0
Radeon X300->2.0
Radeon X300 SE->2.0
Radeon X600 Pro->2.0
Radeon X600 XT->2.0
Radeon X700->2.0b
Radeon X700 Pro->2.0b
Radeon X700 XT->2.0b
Radeon X800 SE->2.0b
Radeon X800 Pro->2.0b
Radeon X800 XT->2.0b
Radeon X800 XT PCIe->2.0b
Radeon X800 XT PE->2.0b

AIW=all in wonder
SE=second edition
PCIe=PCI express
PE=Platinum edtition

** I know lots of model are not available in india but for the sake of people who got their cards from abroad i have mention them here same goes with nvidia.!

*nVidia*

GPU-> pixel shader version supported



GeForce FX 5200 SE/XT->2.0
GeForce FX 5200->2.0
GeForce FX 5200 Ultra->2.0
GeForce FX 5500->2.0
GeForce FX 5600 SE/XT->2.0
GeForce FX 5600->2.0
GeForce FX 5600 Ultra (Rev.1)->2.0
GeForce FX 5600 Ultra (Rev.2)->2.0
GeForce FX 5700 VE->2.0
GeForce FX 5700 LE->2.0
GeForce FX 5700->2.0
GeForce FX 5700 Ultra->2.0
GeForce FX 5700 Ultra (GDDR3)->2.0
GeForce FX 5800->2.0
GeForce FX 5800 Ultra->2.0
GeForce FX 5900 ZT->2.0
GeForce FX 5900 SE/XT->2.0
GeForce FX 5900->2.0
GeForce FX 5900 Ultra->2.0
GeForce FX 5950 Ultra->2.0
GeForce PCX 4300-> -
GeForce PCX 5300->2.0
GeForce PCX 5750->2.0
GeForce PCX 5900->2.0
GeForce PCX 5950->2.0
GeForce 6600->3.0
GeForce 6600 GT->3.0
GeForce 6800 LE->3.0
GeForce 6800->3.0
GeForce 6800 GT->3.0
GeForce 6800 Ultra->3.0
GeForce 6800 Ultra Extreme->3.0
 
PCX=PCI- Express version of cards

offcourse all the onboard graphics don't have PS 2.0  or higher except for GMA 900 (supported by 915 Chipset on intel platform)

now how many people can run this benchmarks ....?
i mean how many people have any of these card along with  512 MB of system RAM (though it runs on 256 MB RAM system as well but i don't know what is the diffrence between the two performancewise!!  )

and if people are able to run it please post ur score here or i will start a new post for that!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in, Gigabyte GeForceFX 5900XT, at 5900nonUltra clock speed, real clock 390/700, overclocked to 400/700 a measly overclock but still better


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a crap card.. MX4000 with pixel shader version 0.00
But since i bought it at a pretty cheap prize of 2500/- can't expect anything more...


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 30, 2004)

i have a 9600XT, but 3dmark05 is meant for the newer X800 and 6800 series, other cards will probably be humbled by the benchmarks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2004)

blade, they are getting humbled, my FX is getting 1000 Marks only


----------



## Prashray (Sep 30, 2004)

I have an Asus Radeon 9200 SE.


----------



## darklord (Oct 1, 2004)

I had a Club3D ATI Radeon 9800Pro but sold it few weeks back.Now i am on an Asus GeforceFX 5600 Video Suite.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 1, 2004)

Sold ur 9800pro y mate ?


----------



## darklord (Oct 1, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Sold ur 9800pro y mate ?


Was getting a good price for it.I thought it is better to sell it at a better price earlier than selling it at a throw away price later,dont you think so?


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 1, 2004)

oh i got the geforce mx 440se... dies it even have pixel shaders (


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 1, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> blade_runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah seems like a good idea...........but i just got a 9800pro today !


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 2, 2004)

Just made it Whoa...Got a Gigabyte 5700 Ultra...not a highend card..but just enough....can anyone please suggest me should i upgrade the card ...and why....and the p[rice of the card ?


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 2, 2004)

a MSI Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 128 mb HERE


----------



## gagandeep89 (Oct 3, 2004)

hey guys i gotta radeon 8500LE  64mb
it was a blast few yrs back but not nowhere lol 
and no ps 2.0   
and not even 512 ram ( 256 is for me right now)
lol 
only high end cards can run 3d mark 05 
even those r gettin measly scores


----------



## bhalchandra (Oct 6, 2004)

wnat my configuration  .................here it follows

CPU4 3.2 E .........( E...means prescott....1 MB L2 cache)
MB:ASUS P4P800 DELUXE WIFI edition
RAM: 2 GB @ 400MHZ in dual channel mode

GRAPHICS CARD: ASUS v9999ULTRA....(nvidia Geforce 6800ULTRA 256MB

2 X 80GB SATA drives @ SAMSUNG instriped set

CEATIVE SOUND BLASTER AUDIGY 2ZS
CREATIVE INSPIRE T7700
SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 955DF 19"MONITOR


So give me reply


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2004)

bhalchandra said:
			
		

> wnat my configuration  .................here it follows
> 
> CPU4 3.2 E .........( E...means prescott....1 MB L2 cache)
> MB:ASUS P4P800 DELUXE WIFI edition
> ...



There is no need to show off your system, just your GFX crad was required, stop doing things like this & post the specs in the official thread


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 9, 2004)

*3DMark 05*

I have the GFX5950U, but I still wouldn't run 3DMark05 on the damn system. I don't want to get the impression (or is that a fact?) that my GPU is no longer haute and I have to go in for the new GeForce 6XXX cards.  I can play Doom3 very well at High Quality (I average around 25-32 fps with the eyecandy turned on) so I'll leave it at that. I'm not upgrading anything (HL2 will most probably run very well on my computer) so until WXP64-bit or some other FC-like game comes out, I'm not gonna upgrade.  Fat chance of that happening anytime soon.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 11, 2004)

bhalchandra said:
			
		

> wnat my configuration  .................here it follows
> 
> CPU4 3.2 E .........( E...means prescott....1 MB L2 cache)
> MB:ASUS P4P800 DELUXE WIFI edition
> ...



   Duhnnnn.......so what ?????? I have iMac  ... *   Peace*


----------



## imgame (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: 3DMark 05*



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> I have the GFX5950U, but I still wouldn't run 3DMark05 on the damn system. I don't want to get the impression (or is that a fact?) that my GPU is no longer haute and I have to go in for the new GeForce 6XXX cards.  I can play Doom3 very well at High Quality (I average around 25-32 fps with the eyecandy turned on) so I'll leave it at that. I'm not upgrading anything (HL2 will most probably run very well on my computer) so until WXP64-bit or some other FC-like game comes out, I'm not gonna upgrade.  Fat chance of that happening anytime soon.


 offcourse u can run  3d mark 03 but u won't get a great score .....u will get something between 1100 to 1500 depending on ur processer remember it has a CPU score also that decides ur 3d mark score !


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 19, 2004)

I am having a MSI geforce 6800 nU with 128MB DDR2 clocked at 980Mhz
and core at 350Mhz. It supports Shader Model 3.0 as well.


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 19, 2004)

bhalchandra said:
			
		

> wnat my configuration  .................here it follows
> 
> CPU4 3.2 E .........( E...means prescott....1 MB L2 cache)
> MB:ASUS P4P800 DELUXE WIFI edition
> ...



So what?
I have AlienWare Area 51 System (Athlon FX proc and stuff..) but the only problem is that it exists 11PM - 8AM    

In Reality i have a GeForce Ti4400 \w 128MB DDR(AGP 4X) which can smoke FX5200 and Closley match FX5600 in DX8 based and non PS2.0 games..
Sadly GF4Ti has PS 1.3
and VS 1.3

and even sader part is i cant upgrade any time soon   (My first priority is to put a decent audio sys in my car)


----------

